# Smoke & Aces Scorch the Doc



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Well these guys: Smoke & Aces hit me with a SCUD missile today that was truly the work of demons. 

The note makes the usual hostage-taker demands. Though I've already recorded my Stogie Fresh 5 episode for this weekend, I will be addressing this ransom note in my next podcast. 

This was truly a stellar hit... with Diamond Crown and Oliva Serie V Lanceros and a 5 Vegas Miami, I was stunned, to say the least. Very generous of the Aces!! These guys play rough and there will be hell to pay... if I can just figure out which way to loose my cannons.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Nice hit. I hear alot more about these guys than I do about the Churchill Army! They seem to be dropping bombs all over the place these days. No one is safe!

:errrr:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice hit there.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, look at that... Smoke and Aces is still alive.... who knew?
Ha!
Nice hit fellas!
As many others do, I enjoy your work Doc! Thanks.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice hit...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! Smokey Pants has arisen from the ashes with a well-framed assault on the Doc! Some excellent smokes and a super target! Well done Smoke & Pants! 

CD


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, awesome cigars


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

What's up Doc? Get smacked around a bit? Very nice hit!

I think Ceedee is the nefarious leader of these band of criminals!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> What's up Doc? Get smacked around a bit? Very nice hit!
> 
> I think Ceedee is the nefarious leader of these band of criminals!


I think the leader of this band should stand up and be counted, and face the firing squad!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome sticks,been wanting to try the 5 vegas Miami Great hit


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Crushing hit!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice hit


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice. That is a great picture.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! Nice hit!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Smokey Pants is at it again. Now that is a nice hit.

Congrats, Doc!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Take the Doc into surgery--He was hit bad


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh shit, Maximus dbl coronas!


----------



## Smoke & Aces (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm glad you enjoyed those, Doc. However, the devastation will continue until the demands are clearly met. 

You have stated that you will comply; I shall make sure that you keep this promise.

Keep watching your front door step.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Crushing blow!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

doc you deserve a good bombing after all of the cigars you have sent out. I hope you enjoy


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another great hit by Smoke & Ashes - nice work guys!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

bombs all over the country. nice hit


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Smoke & Aces said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed those, Doc. However, the devastation will continue until the demands are clearly met.
> 
> You have stated that you will comply; I shall make sure that you keep this promise.
> 
> Keep watching your front door step.


You've definitely got me looking over my shoulder now...

However, the Doc is never out of the fight. I'm sitting on a good stash of ordinance myself. I'll bide my time and acquire launch codes...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit there


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Smoke & Aces has been hitting hard around here. You are the bomb.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats on #100 Doc! Well deserved hit!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit...


----------

